

Introducing Tectonic – A Kubernetes and CoreOS Platform - atozcareer
https://tectonic.com/blog/announcing-tectonic/

======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9329148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9329148)

